# Calling all Northen VA  D&D Gamers!



## belial418 (Mar 30, 2005)

PLEASE CONTACT ME, PLAYERS and DM's! I can do either, for 1st and second edition, and I'm about halfway through the 3.5 core books. I've been a DM for almost 20 years. I stopped playing for the past 4-5 years because I was too busy with "LIFE", and have been miserable. I've been reading all these new edition rules and am dying to play.

Alexandria VA near the Hospital


----------



## Tarondor (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi there.  Check out my thread just a bit below.  We're still looking for a few good players.

In addition, there are others here from Northern Virginia looking for players.

Tarondor


----------



## Ranger Rick (Mar 30, 2005)

I am looking for a game east of I 95 (I395) myself.  I would like to find a game with those narrow parameters.


----------



## Nightwolf (Apr 4, 2005)

I live in Richmond and I am looking for a game.  my email is nightwolf_629@email.com
let me know if you are still looking for a pc


----------



## KaosKlerik (May 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I am looking for a game east of I 95 (I395) myself.  I would like to find a game with those narrow parameters.




We currently play in Springfield (Newington area, off of Southrun Rd) and are looking to add a new member.  Contact me if you are still looking for a group.


----------



## LordSkull (May 3, 2005)

Sounds like we have basically the same story. I'm in silver spring which is not too far from Alexandria. I am trying to find a group to either play with or DM. I have been DMing for around 23 yrs. I have been learning the 3.5 rules and have played in a couple games on and off using these and the EQ d20 rules. Contact me if you like and we can try to figure something out for playing. I'm fiending for some good RP.


----------



## The_Gneech (May 4, 2005)

Well, as posted in another thread, I'm looking for a player to join our Saturday night group in Chantilly, specifically for a _Star Wars_ game. If said person is also interested in GMing something (we're pretty flexible as to what), that's a major bonus!

   -The Gneech


----------



## Storm Raven (May 4, 2005)

I am looking for gamers in Northern Virginia as well, I'm trying to start up a new group.


----------



## The_Universe (May 4, 2005)

I have a group that might be shaking up as well. Either going to start some Star Wars or D20 Modern/Sidewinder Recoiled in the relatively near future. 

Warning: we're relatively young. I think our oldest player is 25, MAYBE 26. 

We're in Alexandria at the moment, but it's possible that we could be moving to Silver Spring/Adelphi.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 4, 2005)

KaosKlerik said:
			
		

> We currently play in Springfield (Newington area, off of Southrun Rd) and are looking to add a new member. Contact me if you are still looking for a group.




That sounds not to bad.  Are you north or south of Pohick road?  What days do you all play?


----------



## KaosKlerik (May 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> That sounds not to bad.  Are you north or south of Pohick road?  What days do you all play?





We're off of Southrun.  The turn is about 150' from Pohick.  Do a mapquest for Rushing Creek Rd.

We meet on Wednesdays, start around 7:30, end about 10:30-11:00, although we occasionally go past that.   Our current campiagn is winding down in a few weeks as the DM wants to take a break.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 9, 2005)

KaosKlerik said:
			
		

> We're off of Southrun. The turn is about 150' from Pohick. Do a mapquest for Rushing Creek Rd.
> 
> We meet on Wednesdays, start around 7:30, end about 10:30-11:00, although we occasionally go past that. Our current campiagn is winding down in a few weeks as the DM wants to take a break.




I think I know the area you speak of.  Who do I contact  (email addy) about joining?


----------



## KaosKlerik (May 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I think I know the area you speak of.  Who do I contact  (email addy) about joining?




Send a e-mail to nameistoad@hotmail.com  This is a friends e-mail account.  He will give you mine when you send him a message.

I don't want to post mine on here because e-mail bots can pick it up and hose it with spam.


----------



## netwraith (May 12, 2005)

*Gamer/DM looking for game!*

Hello all!  

I just moved here from MD and am looking for a weekly game of D&D, White Wolf, Shadowrun, or Cyberpunk to play in.  I also play Magic occasionally.  I have played first and second ed. D&D but it's been some time.  I have played and run 3rd ed. and 3.5 ed. much more recently.  I live in Gainesville but am willing to drive for a decent game.  Would prefer to keep the commute to no more than 30 mins each way.  I can be contacted via email at rache.bartmoss@gmail.com or via IM on AIM or Yahoo with the screen name fallscorpio73.  Anyone out there?!


peace,
    J.


----------



## windspeaker (May 17, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> I am looking for gamers in Northern Virginia as well, I'm trying to start up a new group.




I'd love to join a new group, If your still interested.


----------



## KaosKlerik (May 17, 2005)

windspeaker said:
			
		

> I'd love to join a new group, If your still interested.




We are still seeking another player.  Do a search for Rushing Creek Ct, Springfield VA to see if we are within your driving range.  If so the e-mail address is a couple/three messages about.


----------



## The_Universe (May 17, 2005)

KaosKlerik said:
			
		

> Send a e-mail to nameistoad@hotmail.com  This is a friends e-mail account.  He will give you mine when you send him a message.
> 
> I don't want to post mine on here because e-mail bots can pick it up and hose it with spam.



 But you don't care if they hose your friend's? Ha! Nice!


----------



## Storm Raven (May 17, 2005)

windspeaker said:
			
		

> I'd love to join a new group, If your still interested.




Sure, I'm still interested. You (or anyone else who is interested) should just drop me an e-mail and I'll send you some more campaign information. Here is the introductory stuff I've sent out thus far:

*Introduction*

For hundreds of years the _Ymerawdwrs_ (High Kings) of Great House Llud, ruling from the land of Drefaldwyn, promoted the faith, kept the peace, and defended our people from the enemies that threatened them. From tribes of humanoids and bands of giants, to the wild sea dragons of the Dekkulde Islands and hounds of Alizon, to the dread armies of the Cold Lords of Isakoti and the White Hand, their armies held the darkness at bay.

It has been more than a generation since _Ymerawdwr_ Cearnach VII died in the last crusade in the frozen land of Isakoti at the gates of Iltorni, the last of his line. It has been more than a generation since Drefladwyn sank beneath the Heulwen Sea to be renamed Lloegyr, the lost land, destroying the line of succession to the Carnelian Throne. Since then, the remaining Great Houses, unable to choose a new High King from among their number, have warred among each other: four bloody and bitter wars have been fought over the question of succession , and all the while threats from outside continue to loom.

The inhabitants of the Free Commots, owing no special allegiance to any of the Great Houses, have thankfully been spared direct involvement in these dynastic wars, although many warriors from these lands, seeking power and position, have sworn themselves to the service of one or another of the warring factions. Without the protection of the _Ymerawdwrs_, and with the other Great Houses divided against one another, we have been left to our own devices, with only the failing assistance of the shield holds of your holy orders, and the meager aid that trickles through the Ostgrau Mountains. The dwarven nations, pressed on many fronts themselves, seem otherwise only interested in counting their gold, and the elves remain an impenetrable enigma. The Hills of Bran-Galedd have all but been abandoned to wandering bands of orcs and other foul creatures, the Marshes of Morva have become home to all manner of flesh eating villains, and most folk have retreated to east side of the Great Avren River. And always the threat from Isakoti darkens the north.

The Church cannot offer aid, we have few resources, and those that we have are stretched thinner than parchment. Though the Patriarch has offered to mediate the dispute, I have been told that House Amaethon and House Gwydion have utterly rejected him in this role, claiming that his residence in Carmathen after being forced to flee Anderita by the self-styled Autarch Thorivid of Aragon makes him necessarily biased in favor of their enemies.

I am afraid that the situation is not good, and I do not see any evidence that leads me to believe it will improve soon unless aid comes from a place entirely unexpected . . .

_- Letter from Bishop Galen pen’Jophiel to Grand Master Ian pen’Imriel_

*Game Details*

The campaign will be a D&D campaign for 4 to 6 players, using the 3.5e rule set (with a few small handful of optional and house rules) starting at first level, and potentially going until twentieth level. The game will be held at my home in Round Hill (about ten miles west of Leesburg on Route 7, unless someone offers a better location), to meet every other week on Saturdays in the afternoons or evenings. I am planning on starting the campaign some time in June, but this may change depending upon the scheduling needs of those who join the campaign. If you are interested, please e-mail me or respond to this posting.


----------



## KaosKlerik (May 23, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> But you don't care if they hose your friend's? Ha! Nice!




He already had one set up that he isn't worried about if it gets spammed to death.


----------



## netwraith (May 23, 2005)

Damn, I'd love to play in that game.  It sounds very interesting.  Springfield is a little too far for me to drive though.  I live in Gainesville and after looking at a map on mapquest it's over a half hour drive and that's not taking into account traffic. Damn the man!


----------



## UncleSpanky (Jun 13, 2005)

*Also looking in the area*

I'm with Lord Skull in northern DC/Maryland right now.

However, I currently work in and will most likely move to Arlington within a few months.

Looking for a mature group of gamers (who don't take themselves too seriously either.)


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Jul 20, 2005)

heh now if your group would be willing to join mine in our on going 2nd edition Epic Game in the Dragonlance world up in Upper Marlboro hehe Good luck in finding players I know how hard it is.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 20, 2005)

UncleSpanky said:
			
		

> I'm with Lord Skull in northern DC/Maryland right now.
> 
> However, I currently work in and will most likely move to Arlington within a few months.
> 
> Looking for a mature group of gamers (who don't take themselves too seriously either.)



Uncle Spanky - We might be a good fit for you, and we've recently started actively recruiting new players. Click here for more information.  Shoot me an e-mail at the address posted on that thread if you're interested. 

I hope to hear more from you.


----------



## sorrin (Aug 1, 2005)

*Roleplaying*

My husband and I are looking for a game to join.  We would prefer to play D&D 3.0 since we have all of the books, but we can be flexible.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Sorrin!

As mentioned above, we're currently playing a D20 Modern variant (and are likely to continue playing it for at least a while). Shoot me an e-mail at kennon dot bauman at gmail.com with a little bit about you and your husband, and we'll go from there!


----------



## Joe C (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello all,
     My name is Joe.  I am a gamerwho for the most part has played AD@D  and 2nd and 2.5.  Willing to try anything right now  I have also played some white wolf.  and marvel super heroes.  but just a bit of thoose.  I am looking for a gaming groupfor either saturday, or friday nights late is okay with me and I can possibly host a game once My furniture arrives.  I live in alexandria But i am also willing to travel to a good game.  If i sound interesting Email me back at REILAN1975@hotmail.com.

Joe C.


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey there, we hold a monthly game in the 1st/2nd edition style of Dragonlance at my Father's House in Upper Marlboro.  If you want to come up and observe and or start playing with us we can go over the details of the next game.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 5, 2005)

Joe C said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> My name is Joe.  I am a gamerwho for the most part has played AD@D  and 2nd and 2.5.  Willing to try anything right now  I have also played some white wolf.  and marvel super heroes.  but just a bit of thoose.  I am looking for a gaming groupfor either saturday, or friday nights late is okay with me and I can possibly host a game once My furniture arrives.  I live in alexandria But i am also willing to travel to a good game.  If i sound interesting Email me back at REILAN1975@hotmail.com.
> 
> Joe C.



 There's a thread about my game here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140212

We're not NoVA, but we are close.  shoot me an e-mail at kennon dot bauman at gmail dot com if you have questions and/or are interested.


----------

